# Operating a compact over a leach field?



## Short-Cut (Apr 23, 2016)

So we just purchased a Kubota B2601 compact (still awaiting delivery for a few more days). 

So one of the areas I want to run the brush hog over is our septic leach field. I didn't think there would be any issue, but my wife is concerned that it could cause damage to the leach field system.

Obviously I wouldn't want to run the bucket, scrapers, tillers, etc over the area, but it would be nice to be able to get rid of some brush and blackberries that are encroaching. Has anybody had experience with this?

Thanks!
:usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What does it weigh? I've driven across our leach field quite a few times with our 4,000 pound tractor. The key is to not stop in one spot for too long, to keep the ground travel going.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again Short-Cut,

Your B2601 weighs 1632 lbs, according to Kubota specifications posted on the internet. I have a John Deere 777 mower with a 6' deck that weighs just under 1400 lbs. I don't go on the lawn after heavy rains to avoid leaving ruts in the lawn, let it dry out out for a few days. I've mowed my leach field routinely for 20 years with two different mowers, both heavy. No problem. 

Now, if you have a bucket full of dirt, that adds quite a load on the front wheels. You may leave ruts if the ground is soft/wet. Wait till the ground is dry & hard.


----------



## Short-Cut (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks guys, the feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Avoid sharp turns.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

It will depend greatly on how far below the surface your leach field is.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

herdsman said:


> It will depend greatly on how far below the surface your leach field is.


And the absorption/dispersal rate of the soil.
Nice pick up on the tractor too.


----------

